# Blood in urine @ 13 weeks???



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Our Riley baby has been peeing very frequently for the past 2 days and today all of a sudden my husband noticed that she has blood in her urine. He is taking her to the vet right now to get it checked out. Is it possible for a little one this young to get a urinary tract infection??? I hope it will clear up with some antibiotics, if that is the case. What can we do to get more moisture into her body? I was thinking of feeding her cooked chicken and veggies with rice along with her kibble. Do you think this would help?


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Yep, sounds like a UTI. They can definitely get them that young. I've seen a puppy less than a week home from the breeder come down with one of these. A round of antibiotics ought to do the trick. 

If she's drinking normally and not dehydrated, I wouldn't worry too much about getting extra water into her diet. Your vet will probably have recommendations for keeping her hydrated, if that's a concern. Spiking her water with chicken broth might help, and you can try giving her ice cubes. If she's really dehydrated and you're worried about electrolytes, you could add unflavored Pedialyte to her water. Jasper loves those, and once when he was a little ill it was the major way he got most of his water. They're also great if your dog is ever throwing up a lot--a great way to give her a little water without it being so much she gets sick.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Classic UTI symptoms. Very common in young pups, especially female. Plenty of water, despite frequent peeing, will help flush the system (along with antibiotics). Our V had a UTI at 9 wks. Hope Riley is better soon.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Forgot to say that you should make sure your pups bedding is washed frequently; in addition, you can opt to make sure her vulva area is clean. You can use sensitive/nonscented baby wipes 1-2x per day as added precaution.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Definitely just an infection. If your baby won't drink enough water, giver her pieces of ice. Mine thinks they are a yummy treat, especially if they've been in lemonade or some other drink.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for the reassurance... I worried it was maybe something I did (or didn't do) that caused it. She drinks plenty of fluids on her own, so I guess she's not dehydrated.

The vet *thinks* it's an infection, but they saw something suspicious in the ultrasound, so they are doing an x-ray to make sure it's not a kidney stone. *fingers crossed*


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank goodness... x-ray showed no kidney stones. The vet said a high-protein diet can cause urinary tract infections... should we change her diet? *sigh*

Edit: We've been using pup-peroni for training. Could this have caused it? I think I'll switch to cooked chicken cut up into small pieces just in case.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Use small pieces of string mozzarella cheese for training. Dogs love it. Should be zero chance of side effects. One stick of cheese can get you through a whole hour if you make the pieces small enough.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Vizsla said:


> Use small pieces of string mozzarella cheese for training. Dogs love it. Should be zero chance of side effects. One stick of cheese can get you through a whole hour if you make the pieces small enough.


Thanks! We'll try that for sure. 

Her pee is totally clear this morning (woohoo!) but we've had a massive setback in potty training because she absolutely cannot hold her bladder right now.  I just keep telling my husband to be patient and she will get better once this is over. Poor Riley had 2 accidents in the house this morning alone.


----------

